# Op reply to diver tool pinch



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Mass cops wont allow new reg. at this time. 
I've spent thousands with this outdoors store. The owner was a former Leo. 
What does MA actually define a knife as. This is a 2 inch screw driver. A huge flat tip. Neither side is ground to the hilt. The serrated side is not even close to hilt. Even the packaging labels it as a rescue tool for quickly cutting rope or line. Either way its too bad. Its classed the same as a 13 inch latama huh. Divers or handy men/women beware. Actually everyone MA is turning into a fascist, Dictorial state. 
Is what it is. I won't rant about moving to NH. I still love our sox, rt 2 in the fall and our hot headed irish women!
Thank you Leo for all your hard work, plus putting all your lives on the line. We know your doing what you have too.


----------



## SPQR (Sep 26, 2007)

"Look, if you're gonna jerk off, why don't you do it at home with a moist towel"


----------

